# Topics > Projects >  PAIR | People+AI Research Initiative, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Google Inc.

ai.google/pair

----------


## Airicist

"PAIR: the People + AI Research Initiative"

by Martin Wattenberg
July 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google wants to make sure AI advances don’t leave anyone behind"
The company says its new research initiative will tackle bias in AI and make the technology more accessible

by James Vincent
July 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Is How Google Wants to ‘Humanize’ Artificial Intelligence"

by Jonathan Vanian
July 10, 2017

----------

